# The 2009 Hunting Thread



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 11, 2009)

Its about that time! I know there are some early openers across the nation, but regardless of the date, its time to get prepared! I've got a long wait until October 1st, but I've been busy putting up stands, scent killing everything I own, and shooting my bow.

If all goes well, we'll just keep updating this through the end of the season with pics, stories, or whatever else tickles your berries.


I'll start it off:

What are you guys doing preseason? 

I'm making an effort to shoot everyday, or atleast every other day. My groups at 40 aren't pleasing me (about 3-4 inches) so I've got some work to do. 8)


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 11, 2009)

ive been working trying to afford a new bow before season. its like waiting on christmas

so far ive only got the ole man out and climbed a tree with it to beat the rust off of my climbing skills lol

gonna start scouting again in the next couple weeks while im ginseng huntin


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 11, 2009)

What kind of stick and string you looking at Mike? Theres some doozies out for 09.


----------



## dneaster3 (Aug 11, 2009)

bow hunting shmow hunting... squirrel season opens in 11 days!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 11, 2009)

mmm sqreeewls

dyeguy - im a big noob to bow's. i bowhunted last year with a buddys but only saw does and missed the doe day. i did buy a used bear off a buddy but sold it to buy an outboard motor rite after.

ive been trying to find a mathews on ebay for a good deal but ive been spending too much time on here and keep miss'n um. if i buy a new one im looking around the $500 mark, 60lb pull. got any tips in mind?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 11, 2009)

I shot my bow the week before last and shot a round of sporting clays about 3 weeks ago. So far, that's about as enthused as I can get when the temps are in the mid 90's. :lol:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 11, 2009)

To tell you the truth, you had the right idea with a Bear. I'm no fan boy, but I love my bear bow. They make some absolutely amazing packages for each price range. Plus the quality and customer service is awesome.

If you buy used, you really can't go wrong. I spend a lot of time on archerytalk.com, and they have a classifieds section with some great deals. You could probably find an 07 bow well below your price range. Heck, some 08's would go for less than 500.

If you go new, check out basspro, either online, or if you have a store near you. They sell the full line of bear packages, and the 08/09 lineup is great.


Wow, I do sound like a fan boy. :roll: 


Either way, I vote against Mathews. Don't get me wrong, theyre great bows, but not half as great as people make them out to be, or as great the the price tag would imply.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 11, 2009)

I shoot a Hoyt but if I was looking at a new one, I would be taking a pretty close look at the Bowtechs.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 11, 2009)

The new bowtechs are nice, but theyre up there in price. I'm looking to get a new bow next summer, so I'll either get an elite or bowtech.

Chances are I'll end up with an elite. Their CS is much better than bowtech's, plus they haven't had multiple recalls because their limbs explode...


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm good friends with the local archery shop. I'll buy a previous year model either new at a substantial discount or lightly used with even more of a discount.

I don't need to keep up with the Joneses like most of the guys that frequent that shop. I'll buy their gear for a fraction of what they paid when the new wears off a few months later. :lol:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 11, 2009)

Opening day of deer season this weekend. I'm hoping to kill me a big velvet-clad buck..or I might just end up sweating and not seeing anything :lol:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 11, 2009)

A mid-August opener. :shock: 

Holy smokes (literally), I thought our opener on the first week of September was early. A deer would spoil before it hit the ground in the temps we've been having lately.


----------



## fish devil (Aug 11, 2009)

:twisted: I thought this thread was about BASS hunting. Don't you guys fish all year especially the down south guys?


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 12, 2009)

Deer season runs from August 15th to January 1st :lol: Cold front predicted for the opener-86 degrees for the high-they should be moving :lol: 

I fish year round. I'll hunt the morning, fish midday, and hunt the afternoon in deer season. With such a long season, there's still plenty of time to fish.


----------

